# Bent's Equipment list



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

We are in the midst of a new home/new theater... So here's what's in storage:

A Harman Kardon AVR-525 AV reciever.
A Toshiba 3750 prograssive scan DVD player.
A pair of Starchoice satellite receivers, one of which is connected to a HDD-201 hi-def decoder.
A modd'ed X-box.
A 56" Panasonic PT56wx51c crt type rptv.
A Applied Digital Ocelot automation controller for lighting controls.

Paradigm Mini-monitors/CC-350 center for front end, ADP-370's for side surrounds, and a pair of Titans for rear surrounds

And a DIY Soundsplinter RL-p dual 4ohm driver in a ported enclosure powered by a Adire Audio ADA 1200 plate amp.

I also use a HTM MX-500 remote control for my remote control needs.

Not used yet is my new BFD 1124 feedback destroyer - to be implemented soon...


----------

